# Dana White: Soccer Least-Talented Sport On Earth



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Being a blabbermouth is one thing, but these are fighting words.
> 
> UFC president Dana White, legendary for speaking his mind, didn't hold back when giving his opinion of the world's most popular sport.
> 
> ...


http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish/201203/ufc-pres-dana-white-soccer-least-talented-sport-earth


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Just lost so much respect for him. Wow.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's how you promote in Canada, am I wrong? 'Hockey good, soccer bad.' In Brazil he'd probably do the reverse or something. He can say his opinion all he wants, but talking about how much talent a sport has or the three year old angle is going to make him sound more ignorant than anything else.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> That's how you promote in Canada, am I wrong? 'Hockey good, soccer bad.'


No, I'm Canadian and this pisses me off honestly.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

> "Can’t stand soccer. It’s the least-talented sport on Earth. There’s a reason three-year-olds can play soccer. When you’re playing a game when the net is that big and the score is 3-1 (and that’s a blowout) are you kidding me? You know how untalented you have to be to score three times when the net is that big?,"


That's just like listening to my grandmother talk about football, neither has got a fkn clue what they are talking about, but they run their mouth and embarrass themselves. Difference is, she's a 85-year old woman, this is the president of a major sports franchise. Absolutely embarrasing from Dana.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Good thing he doesn't give a shit about Europe anyway, now the next time he goes there he's gonna get hassled for insulting Soccer.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I wonder what Jose Aldo thinks about this.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually respect him more for this

he knows it is unpopular view but its what he honestly thinks so he is not afraid to say it

do i agree with it, nope, but just because i dont agree with someones views does not mean i cant respect him for not being afraid to voice his views


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Guess someone forgot to inform Dana that soccer is the biggest sport in the world. Good job pissing off half your fan base and the entire South American region.

Dana may be onto something, though. Pulling someones shirt over their head and delivering hooks to them whilst on ice skates takes a good amount of skill.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> Guess someone forgot to inform Dana that soccer is the biggest sport in the world. Good job pissing off half your fan base and the entire South American region.
> 
> Dana may be onto something, though. *Pulling someones shirt over their head and delivering hooks to them whilst on ice skates takes a good amount of skill*.


ever tried it? it actually does take a bit of skill to do that, just saying


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

M_D said:


> I actually respect him more for this
> 
> he knows it is unpopular view but its what he honestly thinks so he is not afraid to say it
> 
> do i agree with it, nope, but just because i dont agree with someones views does not mean i cant respect him for not being afraid to voice his views


Thing is, this isn't an opinion, this is borderline trolling. If he would have said anything that even remotely made sense I would leave him alone, but this is just jealousy and ignorance, without any valid arguments. It bullshit, and that's what it deserves to be called.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MikeHawk said:


> Guess someone forgot to inform Dana that soccer is the biggest sport in the world. Good job pissing off half your fan base and the entire South American region.
> 
> Dana may be onto something, though. Pulling someones shirt over their head and delivering hooks to them whilst on ice skates takes a good amount of skill.


Do you really think people are gonna boycott the UFC because he doesn't like Soccer?

That's like me boycotting Zuffa because Dana or Lorenzo doesn't like the Celtics.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

M_D said:


> ever tried it? it actually does take a bit of skill to do that, just saying


Aha, I was actually being serious. I think it's one of the more challenging parts of the sport. Albeit one of the most retarded parts as well.



> Do you really think people are gonna boycott the UFC because he doesn't like Soccer?
> 
> That's like me boycotting Zuffa because Dana or Lorenzo doesn't like the Celtics.


Never said they would. Just that he really pissed some people off. It's pretty inconsiderate to bash on a sport most people played because it's all they could afford growing up.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lol, Dana doesn't know what he's talking about. Soccer does have a lot of things silly things in it (like the ridiculous acting, makes me sick as a fan), but it doesn't take away the fact that there are a lot of very talented and incredible athletes.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

luckbox said:


> Thing is, this isn't an opinion, this is borderline trolling. If he would have said anything that even remotely made sense I would leave him alone, but this is just jealousy and ignorance, without any valid arguments. It bullshit, and that's what it deserves to be called.


Thing is that a persons views on something dont have to make sense to everyone only have to make sense to that person

if i say curling is the sport that takes the least amount of skill, people that are into that sport will say omg that does not make sense there is allot of skill in it ect.. and they might think another sport i like takes the least amount of skill.

he just has a unpopular view on a sport majority like


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Dana is now officially a retard, who just landed a lottery in buying into the UFC and happened to get rich on a sport that was destined to become popular with boxing being watered down.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

M_D said:


> Thing is that a persons views on something dont have to make sense to everyone only have to make sense to that person
> 
> if i say curling is the sport that takes the least amount of skill, people that are into that sport will say omg that does not make sense there is allot of skill in it ect.. and they might think another sport i like takes the least amount of skill.
> 
> he just has a unpopular view on a sport majority like


By that token, Bob Arums comment about MMA is for skinheads and homosexuals and all the rest of it should be acknowledged as a valid opinion that does not deserve to be bashed and ridiculed by educated fans like us who know for a fact he is talking nonsense. Disagreeing with the majority is fine, voicing an unpopular opinion is fine but what Dana says is no more educated than the average 14 year old trolls on Sherdog spewing nonsense in every thread. I take one look at those trolls and think they are talking trash trying to wind the rest up. This is no different.

Apart from all that, this makes Dana look really small-time and petty. Just seems like a cheap way to get media coverage where he wouldn't usually get anything. What is he trying to do, start a war with football? Dana can't even wrap his head around how much money there is in football on a global level, UFC and MMA is nothing compared to it. Dana should shut his mouth and stop being a complete dick all the time. I used to like him but I doesn't anymore because of stupid shit like this.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh wow Dana, entitled to his opinion, as we all know but no skill? Christ I would say that there aren't many sports in this world that require as much or more skill than football.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

luckbox said:


> By that token, Bob Arums comment about MMA is for skinheads and homosexuals and all the rest of it should be acknowledged as a valid opinion that does not deserved to be bashed and ridiculed by educated fans like us who know for a fact he is talking nonsense. Disagreeing with the majority is fine, voicing an unpopular opinion is fine but what Dana says is no more educated than the average 14 year old trolls on Sherdog spewing nonsense in every thread. I take one look at those trolls and think they are talking trash trying to wind the rest up. This is no different.
> 
> Apart from all that, this makes Dana look really small-time and petty. Just seems like a cheap way to get media coverage where he wouldn't usually get anything. What is he trying to do, start a war with football? Dana can't even wrap his head around how much money there is in football on a global level, UFC and MMA is nothing compared to it. Dana should shut his mouth and stop being a complete dick all the time. I used to like him but I doesn't anymore because of stupid shit like this.


because we like the sport of mma we think Bob Arums (is it arums or abrums cant remember the spelling) is a idiot do i respect arums for what he said nope but that is because his view is that mma is not a sport is actually a really popular view and i think that is the only reason he spews out the garbage he does 

do i think dana should of said it, not really, but i respect him for having the balls to voice his unpopular view that he truly believes.


----------



## ThaiClinchKO (Sep 20, 2009)

Sure it's good to be able to express your opinions but when they are blatantly biased, ignorant and false then you might wanna consider stfu instead of rambling like a loudmouth american and embarrassing yourself in the process.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm gonna get negged hard for this but sod it. I actually agree with him. I'm from the football capital of the world, and I hate it. Never understood the fuss.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ThaiClinchKO said:


> Sure it's good to be able to express your opinions but when they are blatantly biased, ignorant and false then you might wanna consider stfu instead of rambling like a loudmouth american and embarrassing yourself in the process.


what does being an American have to do with anything?

or were you just being biased and uneducated believing in stereotypes and falsifications to believe that not all countries have people that are loudmouthed


----------



## ThaiClinchKO (Sep 20, 2009)

Emphasis on loudmouth.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> I'm gonna get negged hard for this but sod it. I actually agree with him. I'm from the football capital of the world, and I hate it. Never understood the fuss.


I don't see why you should get negged for saying that. The truth is your comment is miles apart from Danas. Saying you don't like a certain sport is completely valid. Bashing a sport when you clearly don't know the first thing about it, and even making up some ridicolous "arguments" like the size of the net proves the players don't have any skill, is not. Being in the public eye, as a president of a major sports company like the UFC makes it even worse.

The goal-net comment really is one of the most laughable comments I have ever heard. Like the football fans was gonna go 'shit, he's got us there! There is nothing we can do now. Football is exposed once and for all!' I bet Lionel Messi is happy the goal is so big, eh? He would be rubbish otherwise!

How about this Dana, stop sleeping around on your wife, stop throwing your weight around like a power hungry bastard, and focus on growing this great sport. Then I can go back to respecting you instead of laughing behind your back.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

luckbox said:


> I don't see why you should get negged for saying that. The truth is your comment is miles apart from Danas. Saying you don't like a certain sport is completely valid. Bashing a sport when you clearly don't know the first thing about it, and even making up some ridicolous "arguments" like the size of the net proves the players don't have any skill, is not. Being in the public eye, as a president of a major sports company like the UFC makes it even worse.
> 
> The goal-net comment really is one of the most laughable comments I have ever heard. Like the football fans was gonna go 'shit, he's got us there! There is nothing we can do now. Football is exposed once and for all!' I bet Lionel Messi is happy the goal is so big, eh? He would be rubbish otherwise!
> 
> *How about this Dana, stop sleeping around on your wife, stop throwing your weight around like a power hungry bastard, and focus on growing this great sport. Then I can go back to respecting you instead of laughing behind your back.*


How is Dana not growing the sport?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> How is Dana not growing the sport?


He said focus on growing it. As in worry about your own shit, he didn't say Dana isn't doing his job.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Intermission said:


> He said focus on growing it. As in worry about your own shit, he didn't say Dana isn't doing his job.


Considering they just got legalized in a new state, are on FOX and doing more international shows, it sounds like he's pretty focused on just that.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> I'm gonna get negged hard for this but sod it. I actually agree with him. I'm from the football capital of the world, and I hate it. Never understood the fuss.


You agree that it is the least talented sport in the world?

Anyone who actually thinks this is a moron. Here's why - if a sport is the most popular in the world that means it is more competitive and more difficult to be the best. That's just reality, the height of talent in football/soccer eclipses most sports because the talent pool is so large.

Secondly, Dana doesn't understand the sport at all. He sees it as a bunch of men kicking a ball around at a large goal, but how can he judge a sport that he doesn't even follow? The tactics, the athleticism, the skill.... what does he know about any of it? Very little.

For anyone who wants to get an idea of what a players talent is made up of, watch this:






If you don't want to watch it all, I recommend a few minutes from 21:30 where they cross balls into Ronaldo and switch the lights off to demonstrate his coordination and awareness. 

All this specific stuff aside, if you strip this down to simple logic, any sport or activity where you are competing against a large number of other people, in football/soccer more so than any other sport, the performance demanded of you will naturally increase with each additional competitor. I'd say the talent required for a sport is dependent on the number of people who participate.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Considering they just got legalized in a new state, are on FOX and doing more international shows, it sounds like he's pretty focused on just that.


Please, anyone with more professionalism than Dana would have had all this and more accomplished 2 years ago. He's set back the sport with his opinionated loud mouth more than anyone.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MikeHawk said:


> Please, anyone with more professionalism than Dana would have had all this and more accomplished 2 years ago. He's set back the sport with his opinionated loud mouth more than anyone.


Yeah, it's Dana's loud mouth, not fights that resemble a horror movie like Penn/Stevenson where the guy's bleeding all over the cage like some kind of slaughtered animal and it's not the Unions/Boxing promoters keeping it out of places like New York.

A lot of people, like Germany don't want MMA due to the violence, they could care less about Dana White, it's people getting their brains beat out on the ground and the cage that has held MMA back.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I would hope most of the media would ignore this shit from Dana. They know what he's like, this is just trolling by Dana, anyone with any sense just focuses on what he says about MMA, and ignores every single word out of his mouth on literally any other subject. 

He knows MMA and how to promote it, about every other subject on earth, he acts like some roided up dumbass spewing cliched nonsense.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hacky sack requires as much skill as soccer. The footballers might be more athletic but they aren't worldclass by any stretch. They aren't the worst either. 

Watching soccer does suck tbh. The payers are girly men and beg for penalties, even the refs.:thumbsdown: 

Soccer coaches actually teach young ones on how to flop:confused03: What kind of person follows that garbage?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Hacky sack requires as much skill as soccer. The footballers might be more athletic but they aren't worldclass by any stretch. They aren't the worst either.
> 
> Watching soccer does suck tbh. The payers are girly men and beg for penalties, even the refs.:thumbsdown:
> 
> Soccer coaches actually teach young ones on how to flop:confused03: What kind of person follows that garbage?


Homer Simpson was right all along. Americans will never embrace soccer.

...

But it's still the beautiful game, the greatest sport in the world. And no yanks can tell me otherwise.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah, it's Dana's loud mouth, not fights that resemble a horror movie like Penn/Stevenson where the guy's bleeding all over the cage like some kind of slaughtered animal and it's not the Unions/Boxing promoters keeping it out of places like New York.
> 
> A lot of people, like Germany don't want MMA due to the violence, they could care less about Dana White, it's people getting their brains beat out on the ground and the cage that has held MMA back.


You have a nice way of turning people's words into something you can argue about.

All I said was his loud mouth set the sport back more than anyone. Maybe I should have specified it for you. 

Of course the fights are the main reason. But, having an idiotic president like Dana does not help your cause one bit when dealing with up tight countries and companies. He seems to forget he's the president. You don't get to just throw your opinions out there without it reflecting on your company these days.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MikeHawk said:


> You have a nice way of turning people's words into something you can argue about.
> 
> All I said was his loud mouth set the sport back more than anyone. Maybe I should have specified it for you.
> 
> Of course the fights are the main reason. But, having an idiotic president like Dana does not help your cause one bit when dealing with up tight countries and companies. He seems to forget he's the president. You don't get to just throw your opinions out there without it reflecting on your company these days.


I'm not arguing with anyone, I just don't think Dana is the main reason MMA still isn't legalized world wide I'm sure he's wronged his fair share of people and he does open his mouth at times when he shouldn't but I believe MMA would be legalized world wide if it was contested in a ring and eliminated strikes on the ground, I'm a fan of Dana's though so I'm probably a bit biased.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> You have a nice way of turning people's words into something you can argue about.
> 
> All I said was his loud mouth set the sport back more than anyone. Maybe I should have specified it for you.
> 
> Of course the fights are the main reason. But, having an idiotic president like Dana does not help your cause one bit when dealing with up tight countries and companies. He seems to forget he's the president. You don't get to just throw your opinions out there without it reflecting on your company these days.


There is no way Dana has held the sport back. What was the UFC before Zuffa?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dana is just jealous football is the biggest sport on earth and no other sport will ever reach that level.

:thumb02:

Oh and yeah, I'm a football fan more than anything else so screw you, Dana. I'm gonna legally pirate some old UFCs I've already seen now.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow... a lot of pissy soccer fans in here. If he doesn't like soccer who gives a rat's ass? I hate baseball, basketball, and soccer and think all three are absolutely excruciating to watch. Does that make a difference to any of you? No. It doesn't. So why does the mma promoter's feelings about it mean anything?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL:laugh:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> Hacky sack requires as much skill as soccer. The footballers might be more athletic but they aren't worldclass by any stretch. They aren't the worst either.
> 
> Watching soccer does suck tbh. The payers are girly men and beg for penalties, even the refs.:thumbsdown:
> 
> Soccer coaches actually teach young ones on how to flop:confused03: What kind of person follows that garbage?


Well what about American football then? I never much cared for it honestly. It's the only sport in the world with 3 minutes of standing around for every 30 seconds the game is actually played. All while wearing the equivalent of 3 mattresses in padding while pretending to be tough. How does that compare to rugby which it is derived from? 

Heck both Rugby and American Football trace their roots back to a "football" version that was basically a no holds barred 22 person brawl with a ball.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

You're so right Dana. There is no question that Lionel Messi does not possess the athletic capabilities of a Chris Tuchscherer or a Roy Nelson. 

Sometimes I think Dana is legitimately Bipolar.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

You think Dana's bipolar because he doesn't appreciate soccer? Really? Then 95% of America is bipolar.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Wow... a lot of pissy soccer fans in here. If he doesn't like soccer who gives a rat's ass? I hate baseball, basketball, and soccer and think all three are absolutely excruciating to watch. Does that make a difference to any of you? No. It doesn't. So why does the mma promoter's feelings about it mean anything?


To me he sounds like this:

"LOL you laik soccer? U must b retarded or sometn bcoz only retards laik soccer and all the guys who play it are some ***** kids from countries I've never even hurd of. Seriously, Urgay? R U gay or sometn? And Portugal, WHO HAS EVER HEARD OF PORTUGAL LOL. Is that the capital of Europe or sometn?"

And hell yeah I'm pissed. There isn't much that really makes me want to take someone's head off but 'ignorant and proud of it' is one of these things.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Dana didn't say anything close to that. He said it sucked and doesn't require great talent. So what? It's not ignorant to not like something. You can argue that it requires talent but if the person doesn't appreciate the sport they won't see it.

This is not an ignorant and proud of it kind of thing. It's a "Hey someone asked me about something I don't like" kind of thing.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Dana didn't say anything close to that. He said it sucked and doesn't require great talent. So what? It's not ignorant to not like something. You can argue that it requires talent but if the person doesn't appreciate the sport they won't see it.
> 
> This is not an ignorant and proud of it kind of thing. It's a "Hey someone asked me about something I don't like" kind of thing.


It's one thing to say I don't like something, it's another thing to insult it because I don't like it and make ignorant statements.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Well what about American football then? I never much cared for it honestly. It's the only sport in the world with 3 minutes of standing around for every 30 seconds the game is actually played. All while wearing the equivalent of 3 mattresses in padding while pretending to be tough. How does that compare to rugby which it is derived from?
> 
> Heck both Rugby and American Football trace their roots back to a "football" version that was basically a no holds barred 22 person brawl with a ball.


We could trace sports all the way back to the coliseum if we wanted a similar argument. Rugby players are without a doubt tough but American Football players are some of the best athletes in the world and tough as well. As far as size, speed and strength, no sport matches them.

Claiming football pads resemble mattresses is just ignorance of the sport. In American football they have a running start at the person they're hittin. Rugby players hug in a line. They wouldn't be sacrifing their bodies as projectiles like footballers. They'd be injured if they did.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Dana didn't say anything close to that. He said it sucked and doesn't require great talent. So what? It's not ignorant to not like something. You can argue that it requires talent but if the person doesn't appreciate the sport they won't see it.
> 
> This is not an ignorant and proud of it kind of thing. It's a "Hey someone asked me about something I don't like" kind of thing.


It's one thing to say I don't like something, it's another thing to insult it because I don't like it and make ignorant statements.

That's exactly why they're having such a hard time getting MMA legalized in NY - because there is an ignorant person who just doesn't like MMA. Dana and O'Reilly really aren't so different. They're basically the same person but with different interests. Why can't these ********* realize that ignorance will only make things harder than they should be?

Edit: I kinda... double posted while editing... not sure how that happened.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> We could trace sports all the way back to the coliseum if we wanted a similar argument. Rugby players are without a doubt tough *but American Football players are some of the best athletes in the world* and tough as well. As far as size, speed and strength, no sport matches them.
> 
> Claiming football pads resemble mattresses is just ignorance of the sport. In American football they have a running start at the person they're hittin. Rugby players hug in a line. They wouldn't be sacrifing their bodies as projectiles like footballers. They'd be injured if they did.


I'd argue every other sport has much better athletes than football. You don't see 300lb dudes inhaling oxygen on the side lines after 30 seconds of play in other sports like you do in football.

Football has it's fair share of talent in recievers, quarterbacks, cornerbacks, etc.. But, the majority of them are not what I'd call athletes. They're just used for size and strength. A lot of offensive/defensive linemen are just pathetic when it comes to their conditioning.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> You think Dana's bipolar because he doesn't appreciate soccer? Really? Then 95% of America is bipolar.


I could care less if he doesn't appreciate Soccer, I am not really a fan of it either, outside of the WC. I was referring to the moronic and outlandish shit the guy comes up with every now and again.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

rygu said:


> I could care less if he doesn't appreciate Soccer, I am not really a fan of it either, outside of the WC. I was referring to the moronic and outlandish shit the guy comes up with every now and again.


The way he sees it, its really not hard to kick a ball when even little kids can kick a ball at a huge net. If you think about it, you know he presents a case for his opinion.

He mentioned before that he knows that Soccer is probably the most worldwide sport right now, but he isint trashing its popularity, he just doesent think it takes any skill to play it, especially if you compare it to other sports. 

Take it easy guys lol. Im a soccer nut but you guys are taking it out of context.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Contrary to popular belief, opinions can be wrong and in this particular case, Dana's opinion is wrong. Very wrong.

It's perfectly fine to say you don't like a sport, but that isn't what Dana is saying. He's saying that football takes no skill, which quite frankly is ignorant and simply wrong.

I don't like basketball, but I can't deny that the sport takes a good degree of skill and produces some excellent athletes. I just don't personally like the sport, but I have the up most respect for the athletes that compete in it and can at least acknowledge the talent and skill level present in the sport.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont care for soccer myself but bashing the most popular sport in the world is kind of a stupid idea imo


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> The way he sees it, its really not hard to kick a ball when even little kids can kick a ball at a huge net. If you think about it, you know he presents a case for his opinion.
> 
> He mentioned before that he knows that Soccer is probably the most worldwide sport right now, but he isint trashing its popularity, he just doesent think it takes any skill to play it, especially if you compare it to other sports.
> 
> Take it easy guys lol. Im a soccer nut but you guys are taking it out of context.


I get what he was saying, I just disagree, and i'm not much of a fan of Soccer at all. 






Dana should go tell his Brazilian fighters that there is no skill here, especially the 2nd goal. They would laugh at him.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Also, I'd like to see if Dana could manage 10 kick ups with a football. Maybe after he fails at managing to get more than three kick ups he might suddenly change his opinion on the sport.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

So basically Dana just came across as many typical ignorant American sports fans when it comes to soccer. Not shocked at all to find out he falls in that category- I couldn't care less.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

man dana, lost some respect for him, he would never say that at a brazil or uk press conference though.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> I'd argue every other sport has much better athletes than football. *You don't see 300lb dudes inhaling oxygen on the side lines after 30 seconds of play in other sports *like you do in football.
> 
> Football has it's fair share of talent in recievers, quarterbacks, cornerbacks, etc.. But, *the majority of them are not what I'd call athletes*. They're just used for size and strength. A lot of offensive/defensive linemen are just pathetic when it comes to their conditioning.


No other sport has 300lb players besides sumo. They tire easily because of their weight and excertion.

250lb men running 4.4 40's. benching 225lbs 25 times, and 35 inch verticals aren't athletic to you? That's just an average really tbh. 4.2 forty times, 43 reps of 225, 43 inch verticals, and 11 foot broad jumps are some of the highest barometers I've seen in the draft. Or the players trying to make it to the NFL in other words.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

>Soccer (European Football) is the most popular sport in the world
>UFC having largest event ever in Brazil
>Bazilians are massive Soccer fans
>UFC president talks smack about Soccer

F*ck logic


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> I'd argue every other sport has much better athletes than football. You don't see 300lb dudes inhaling oxygen on the side lines after 30 seconds of play in other sports like you do in football.
> 
> Football has it's fair share of talent in recievers, quarterbacks, cornerbacks, etc.. But, the majority of them are not what I'd call athletes. They're just used for size and strength. A lot of offensive/defensive linemen are just pathetic when it comes to their conditioning.


A post from someone who has definitely never played the game of Football. Complete and utter rubbish, your entire post.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Its a good job no one outside the US plays "Soccer" then, isnt it? :sarcastic12:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

rygu said:


> You're so right Dana. There is no question that Lionel Messi does not possess the athletic capabilities of a Chris Tuchscherer or a Roy Nelson.
> 
> Sometimes I think Dana is legitimately Bipolar.


lol i don't know why i bothered with a long and boring response, you destroyed Dana's argument with ease :thumb02:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Dana should just stick to what he knows and avoid sounding like an idiot.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

anyone that says either sport doesn't require skill is foolish. Having played hockey and soccer at a high level for 10+ years, hockey into college, they both obviously require skill. I'd say soccer is as hard as hockey, receiving a pass and controlling the ball when it's kicked from halfway across the field takes extreme skill. Fighting in hockey does also require skill, you can't just be a brute, which is why some guys that are 185 pounds can fight 230 pounders and hold their own.


----------



## seeret (Jan 7, 2010)

Dana White said:


> Can’t stand soccer. It’s the least-talented sport on Earth. There’s a reason three-year-olds can play soccer. When you’re playing a game when the net is that big and the score is 3-1 (and that’s a blowout) are you kidding me? You know how untalented you have to be to score three times when the net is that big?," White said.


Can't stand MMA. It's the least talented sport on earth. There's a reason literally everyone in the world can fight. When you're playing a game where two people fight for 15 to 25 minutes and it goes to a decision, are you kidding me? You know how untalented you have to be to not finish someone when you have that long?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Woodenhead: Dana White Least-Intelligent Man On Earth



MRBRESK said:


> Dana should just stick to what he knows and avoid sounding like an idiot.


But that's what he knows - how to sound like an idiot.


just having fun (I'm only 3/4 serious) :wink03:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Man's Man, i love it. @*%^in right too


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

He said it's the least talented sport in the world, not that it takes no talent.

Even if he said that it had no talent at all, if that's his opinion then that's his opinion, no big deal to me personally. I mean, him saying that means as much to me as him saying apples are the worst fruit in the world. Guess what? I freaking love apples, but I couldn't care less if someone not only says they don't like them, but that they are the least tasteful fruit in the world.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll probably take heat for saying this. However I think in a lot of cases Soccer takes more skill than MMA. 

Now before all the negs come my way, hear me out. World class players like Ronaldo, Messi, Robben, Van Persie and the list goes on.. Guys like that are the pinnacle of elite athletes, they are the soccer version of A.Silva, GSP, Jon Jones ect. 

It;s obvious that the UFC is the pinnacle of MMA, but there is guys who are crazy out of shape, guys who LnP, guys who refuse to do anything other that stand around and jab for 15 minutes. People like that would NEVER make it close to the elite football (soccer) leagues. 

You think an out of shape player would play 10 seconds in the EPL? NEVER! You think an out of shape player would play in the La Liga? NEVER! But you have guys like Roy Nelson ect who are PRAISED in MMA.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roy Nelson gets praised for his toughness, not his ability.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Roy Nelson gets praised for his toughness, not his ability.


No, he was praised for being fat and being in the UFC LONG before he showed any type of toughness. When was his toughness put to the test before the JDS fight? It wasn't. People loved him for his childish passive humour about his obesity


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

As a UFC fan it's annoying to hear Dana say this sorta thing. Sounds like something Chael would say but at least you'd know it was in humour. 

This sorta thing can turn off football fans from giving the UFC a chance. All he had to say is he's not a fan of a the sport.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I used to like Dana but over the last 12 months he's said so much out there, irrational bullshit, it makes me feel like he's fake and he just says what he wants a select audience to hear. He seems conniving and we know that he lied about Condit giving up his title shot.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

If you make ANY elite level of sports it takes a ton of talent I dont care what sport it is.

DW comes off jealous and ignorant with this comment.....he could've said "most of them are diving pussies" or "I hate the politics involved" but a person in his position to say something like that was pretty idiotic if you ask me.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Clearly, he has never witnessed the sporting spectacles known as "Shin-kicking" or "Dwile Flonking".


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Everyone who is flipping over this is way overreacting. Difficultly of a sport is purely subjective. For example, most people have a really hard time learning how to ski, I personally found it incredibly easy, as in was going down diamonds by the end of my first day ever. Now I might say I think skiing is easy, that makes it easy to me. However, I cannot skate backwards on anything and have never been able to ever. So imo skiing takes less talent to do then hockey or even rollerblading. It's all subjective. That guy that is at everyone's gym who have lead fists, and has been knocking people out since day one, probably doesn't think it takes much skill. It's just how sports work, arguing over which takes more talent is stupid, it's like trying to say grape is better than orange as flavor.

Oh and all the things about how MMA has guys who are out of shape so it's less talent then soccer or any other sport, here's my response to that. Imo most major sports are about 80% athleticism and 20% actual technical skill. At the elite levels in all sports the gap between best in the world and worst is not really that far apart relatively speaking. In MMA however, it's more of a 60/40 split, you don't need all the freakish genetic gifts to fight. If you're 5'6 and 150 pounds, you're never going to play in the NFL no matter what technical skills you posses it just isn't happening, but if you're the same guy and you have sick leg kicks and a great ground game, well Dana is probably going to be calling you in the near future. Also, anyone who says that Roy Nelson, while he is fat, is out of shape is a little crazy. The drain on your body to fight in MMA is unreal. Anyone who has had a fight or had a grappling tournament or been to a local MMA fight knows it, guys gas quick, the adrenaline gets going and they burn out sooo fast. I would go out on a limb and say I can count on one hand the amount of people who post on here who could go through an entire fifteen minute fight just on the cardio aspect, not even counting the technical requirements and not gas before the first round was over. Oh and I'm not counting myself, because I don't think I could do it for one second.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Cant believe he would say this really. I wonder is it true. 

The level of ignorance in the statements is beyond stupid. 

Soccer is the most beloved and watched sport in the world, the UFC is like an ant compared to it, and will never even be a mouse alongside it in the future. 

Dana how can you be so stupid to offend over a billion people in the world?

I have (had) endless repsect for Dana the way he has grown the UFC through his PR skills, but this is about the worst PR move of his career. Seriously is the guy mentally handicapped? Its even more ignorant then the various UFC detractors of the last 2 decades. 
Can't get over the stupidity of it. He's entitled to his opinion but not at the expense of the UFC - which is now trying to expand the sport in the most football mad country in the world. I hope they throw some rocks at him in Rio and wake him the funk up


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

So, Dana doesn't like football?

Who gives a shit?

I dont like NFL = Ive barely watched any = It looks dumb and skill-less to me = Now there's a surprise.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> That's how you promote in Canada, am I wrong? 'Hockey good, soccer bad.' In Brazil he'd probably do the reverse or something. He can say his opinion all he wants, but talking about how much talent a sport has or the three year old angle is going to make him sound more ignorant than anything else.


Actually think Dana White (D Dub) can run for office. He's either going to be one of the top Presidents in the world or even worse than "Curious George." Tried to find the image with a caricature of GW holding a bomb with the caption "Curious George." That should be archived forever in the Smithsonian Institute for best parody of all time.

Back to soccer though I think it's Dana being Dana. He's become a politican and everything NOT to do with the UFC brand is fairly irrelevant. If he gets enough backlash he'll apologize. He always does. His bark is worse than his bite. Now Chael on the other hand...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> So, Dana doesn't like football?
> 
> Who gives a shit?
> 
> I dont like NFL = Ive barely watched any = It looks dumb and skill-less to me me = Now there's a surprise.


Its not about whether he likes it or not, its the stupidity in saying its a not a skillful sport. It just makes the guy look like a funkin moron with the brain of a 12 year old. After 12 years of loving the guy this comment has made me lose most of the respect I've had for him. I would say thats the same for a lot of people. If he wants to PR the sport of the UFC then he needs to engage his brain properly before speaking and not pile hatred on himself


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Its not about whether he likes it or not, its the stupidity in saying its a not a skillful sport. It just makes the guy look like a funkin moron with the brain of a 12 year old. After 12 years of loving the guy this comment has made me lose most of the respect I've had for him. I would say thats the same for a lot of people. If he wants to PR the sport of the UFC then he needs to engage his brain properly before speaking and not pile hatred on himself


Why take it so serious? Dana always speaks his mind. That's how he feels. Who cares? It doesn't stop footie being the most popular sport on the planet. Nothing Dana can say will ever affect that. And I am a *huge* footie fan.

I respect Dana for everything hes done for MMA. Saying silly shit about other sports doesn't change a thing. I still respect him greatly. If you've lost most of your respect for Dana based on some juvenile comments, then I suspect you didn't really respect him that much to begin with.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Why take it so serious? Dana always speaks his mind. That's how he feels. Who cares? It doesn't stop footie being the most popular sport on the planet. Nothing Dana can say will ever affect that. And I am a *huge* footie fan.
> 
> I respect Dana for everything hes done for MMA. Saying silly shit about other sports doesn't change a thing. I still respect him greatly. If you've lost most of your respect for Dana based on some juvenile comments, then I suspect you didn't really respect him that much to begin with.


No, thing things I respected him for was his PR abilities as this part of my world also - the no nonsense toughness etc works for MMA and helped it in my opinion. But a comment like this undoes a lot of good PR work. Its terrible terrible PR on any level.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> No, thing things I respected him for was his PR abilities as this part of my world also - the no nonsense toughness etc works for MMA and helped it in my opinion. But a comment like this undoes a lot of good PR work. Its terrible terrible PR on any level.


Terrible terrible PR? Nope. I doubt these comments will affect the growth of MMA one little bit.

I mean, you are pretty offended by it, right? Are you going to stop watching UFC?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Terrible terrible PR? Nope. I doubt these comments will affect the growth of MMA one little bit.
> 
> I mean, you are pretty offended by it, right? Are you going to stop watching UFC?


Why would I be offended?

Do you understand PR at all? The fact that PR grows your sport and sends messages to people who are not currently watching the sport that the owner of this organisation talks like a 12 year old? Do you think that brings the sport respect or helps judges give positive decisions to the organisation when they view its leader as ignorant? Its about growth not turning people off the sport. 

Im surprised you cant understand man its basic stuff that even the youngest business person straight out of school could figure out.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Why would I be offended?
> 
> Do you understand PR at all? The fact that PR grows your sport and sends messages to people who are not currently watching the sport that the owner of this organisation talks like a 12 year old? Do you think that brings the sport respect or helps judges give positive decisions to the organisation when they view its leader as ignorant? Its about growth not turning people off the sport.
> 
> Im surprised you cant understand man its basic stuff that even the youngest business person straight out of school could figure out.


Don, Dana has been talking like a 12 year old from the very beginning. All kinds of sexist and homophobic rants, not to mention the general fowl language... and yet the UFC has grown immeasurably in that time. Do you really think some derogatory comments about footie are going to make waves?

If we had a PR guru here on this very forum, do you think they would be suggesting Dana should stop with the crude shit? Why? Theres no evidence that it doesn't work. Quite the opposite.

As the saying goes... if it aint broke...


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Terrible terrible PR? Nope. I doubt these comments will affect the growth of MMA one little bit.
> 
> I mean, you are pretty offended by it, right? Are you going to stop watching UFC?


True, there's rarely such a thing as bad PR. It is what it is... guess that's also the reason this thread is 9 pages long already.

Oh and on topic. Funny this is coming from someone living in a country where a fat motherfucker like cc sabathia can make 25M$ a year and being called a professinal athlete...lmfao


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Fard said:


> True, there's rarely such a thing as bad PR. It is what it is... guess that's also the reason this thread is 9 pages long already.
> 
> Oh and on topic. Funny this is coming from someone living in a country where a fat motherfucker like cc sabathia can make 25M$ a year and being called a professinal athlete...lmfao


The reason this thread is 9 pages long is because Danas target is football/soccer. Soon as I read it I knew all the footie fans ( mainly Europeans ) would get their knickers in a twist. Footie is like religion for many people. But in truth, that's their problem not Danas. People treating footie like its so important are the ones that need a reality check. It's like an illness.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Don, Dana has been talking like a 12 year old from the very beginning. All kinds of sexist and homophobic rants, not to mention the general fowl language... and yet the UFC has grown immeasurably in that time. Do you really think some derogatory comments about footie are going to make waves?
> 
> If we had a PR guru here on this very forum, do you think they would be suggesting Dana should stop with the crude shit? Why? Theres no evidence that it doesn't work. Quite the opposite.
> 
> As the saying goes... if it aint broke...


Yeah but this is a new level of ignorance. Homophobic rants might offend people in the developed world who are pro gay etc, there isnt the same tolerance in the less developed world. Fowl language isnt going to offend too much. But coming out with this comment he is in the tiny minority of the population and going against literally billions of people....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Yeah but this is a new level of ignorance. Homophobic rants might offend people in the developed world who are pro gay etc, there isnt the same tolerance in the less developed world. Fowl language isnt going to offend too much. But coming out with this comment he is in the tiny minority of the population and going against literally billions of people....


You think insulting football is worse then homophobic or sexist rants? 99% of the people who will read these comments from Dana belong to the developed world. Also 99% of people who buy the PPV's are also from the developed world.

... and yet, the UFC has grown in these regions regardless.

I can see your point. The comments are not nice. But don't be fooled into thinking Dana has somehow hurt the growth of the UFC. Not a chance. Sports fans are generally a crude bunch who say far worse shit to their own friends. Danas comments are completely par the course.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> We could trace sports all the way back to the coliseum if we wanted a similar argument. Rugby players are without a doubt tough but American Football players are some of the best athletes in the world and tough as well. As far as size, speed and strength, no sport matches them.
> 
> *Claiming football pads resemble mattresses is just ignorance of the sport.* In American football they have a running start at the person they're hittin. Rugby players hug in a line. They wouldn't be sacrifing their bodies as projectiles like footballers. They'd be injured if they did.


My point exactly... I'm not a football buff but I don't really believe it's talentless either, was just trying to troll and show how ignorant an extreme generalization like that can be.

While dropping for fouls in soccer is cheap, it's an unfortunate fact in every sport to find people who'll exploit the rules to win. LnPers in MMA for example. It doesn't mean the sport sucks, it's just a minority and the fact that when the stakes are high, to some people winning always matters more than the spirit of things or entertaining the fans.

The majority of the time, people in soccer drop because they have their shins kicked out from under them while running at 15mph. There have been guys with their bones sticking out of their knees and their heads split open, so it's by no means a gentle sport.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

well he IS american all right. so these choice words about Football do not suprise me at all 

nothing against my brothers from the good ol USA but when it comes to Football, opinions over there and so called professional views are kinda one sided. Its all good though. For me personally, basketball is no sport. since when is the goal HANGING 3 meters in the air for crying out loud?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> You think insulting football is worse then homophobic or sexist rants? 99% of the people who will read these comments from Dana belong to the developed world. Also 99% of people who buy the PPV's are also from the developed world.
> 
> ... and yet, the UFC has grown in these regions regardless.
> 
> I can see your point. The comments are not nice. But don't be fooled into thinking Dana has somehow hurt the growth of the UFC. Not a chance. Sports fans are generally a crude bunch who say far worse shit to their own friends. Danas comments are completely par the course.


I do think its worse as homophobic and sexist rants may appeal in reality to a large part of the worlds male population. Anti soccer rants dont really to appeal to many apart from a few ignorant niches
At the end of the day neither of us can quantify the affect, and maybe it will have no effect. But if your trying to expand a sport in Brazil where football is a religion at least engage your brain when talking about it. For me what he said can only have a negative impact, certainly not a positive one.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm not even attempting to get into what a stupid statement that was.

Holy crap - I can understand people disliking football (I'm not a huge fan either) but then say that - don't insult a sport you don't know.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I do think its worse as homophobic and sexist rants may appeal in reality to a large part of the worlds male population. Anti soccer rants dont really to appeal to many apart from a few ignorant niches
> At the end of the day neither of us can quantify the affect, and maybe it will have no effect. But if your trying to expand a sport in Brazil where football is a religion at least engage your brain when talking about it. For me what he said can only have a negative impact, certainly not a positive one.


As far as Brazil goes, I agree.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Football takes immense skill. It's the most popular sport in the world and has the deepest talent pool. These athletes are ridiculously gifted and fit. Dana shouldn't be insulting the sport when in his sport his LHW champion has only be training a handful of years and he's had a guy fight in his org based off fights in backyards on youtube. There is no way that happens in soccer, EVER! hell even Aldo wasn't good enough to become pro.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Danas just smug. Nothing new.

Has a video been posted yet?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> So, Dana doesn't like football?
> 
> Who gives a shit?
> 
> I dont like NFL = Ive barely watched any = It looks dumb and skill-less to me me = Now there's a surprise.


Yep. I enjoy football (soccer). I played it on a serious level for well over a decade, and still do recreationally. But I'm not about to get my panties in a twist over one man's opinion. At the end of the day, it doesn't change my view of the sport.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Yeah but this is a new level of ignorance. Homophobic rants might offend people in the developed world who are pro gay etc, there isnt the same tolerance in the less developed world. Fowl language isnt going to offend too much. But coming out with this comment he is in the tiny minority of the population and going against literally billions of people....


LMFAO. It's a fairly sorry state of affairs when taking a jab at soccer/football is worse than slamming homosexuals. Haha, I may have to steal this post for a Facebook status.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoa, the president of a company talking down one of his competitors? WHAT?!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> LMFAO. It's a fairly sorry state of affairs when taking a jab at soccer/football is worse than slamming homosexuals. Haha, I may have to steal this post for a Facebook status.


LMFAO at your inability to understand simple marketing. How many gay people are involved in MMA or big MMA fans?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Whoa, the president of a company talking down one of his competitors? WHAT?!


How is soccer a competitor? He went after the SPORT not a company. If he said "The EPL is the worst league in the world" that would be different.

Nice try.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> LMFAO at your inability to understand simple marketing. How many gay people are involved in MMA or big MMA fans?


Cool story, bro. Where did marketing enter into my comment again? Nothing about my post said, 'There are more gay UFC fans than soccer supporting UFC fans'. I simply said it's a sad state of affairs when knocking soccer is deemed worse than knocking homosexuality. That's a worldly context, my jumpy friend, and not a business or UFC only context. Marketing never entered into it, so try again, champ.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Not everyone who reacts to this is losing their mind over what Dana said. Some of us are just discussing the credibility of what he said.

So basically, there's no need for all the cool people here to start spouting about how they don't rise to such things because they are above it. This is a forum, we discuss things, we aren't all going mad and punching the walls because Dana slated a sport.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Cool story, bro. Where did marketing enter into my comment again? Nothing about my post said, 'There are more gay UFC fans than soccer supporting UFC fans'. I simply said it's a sad state of affairs when knocking soccer is deemed worse than knocking homosexuality. That's a worldly context, my jumpy friend, and not a business or UFC only context. Marketing never entered into it, so try again, champ.


PR was the discussion. Marketing = PR. Or perhaps somehow I must have misinterpreted the overly condescending nature of your post...


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

**** off, Dana.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Not everyone who reacts to this is losing their mind over what Dana said. Some of us are just discussing the credibility of what he said.
> 
> So basically, there's no need for all the cool people here to start spouting about how they don't rise to such things because they are above it. This is a forum, we discuss things, we aren't all going mad and punching the walls because Dana slated a sport.


And you have every right to discuss it. That said, there are numerous people in this thread who are legitimately 'losing their minds' over the words of a single man whom we all know spouts a bit of nonsense here and there. I'm not above getting on a man's case, and I've never professed as much, but when it comes to sports, I guess I'm of the mind that it's only a game. I suppose I can't appreciate what soccer/football might mean in the UK, Brazil, or Europe, but I think it a bit much to claim that knocking football is worse than hate speech. 

Not that I consider Dana's bashing of Loretta Hunt hate speech to begin with. I'm not the most PC person in the world myself, lol.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> PR was the discussion. Marketing = PR. Or perhaps somehow I must have misinterpreted the overly condescending nature of your post...


Your initial post didn't appear to have anything to do with PR. It appeared to read, 'bashing a sport is worse than bashing homosexuals,' and I read it in a general context, as it appeared. If you meant it in a manner pertaining only to MMA followers, then that might be a different story. But if you meant it in general, as it reads, then I simply cannot agree that saying soccer is the least talented sport somehow outdoes calling someone a ******.

I tend to believe that both of Dana's comments (the football and the ****** comments) were and are being greatly overblown, but there's little doubt in my mind that the latter was worse than the former. Attacking one's sexual orientation is something more than attacking one's sport of choice.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Canadian Psycho - please stop doubleposting 

We have a quite excellent multi-quote feature as well as an edit-button, feel free to use them


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

My bad. I admit I know better, lol.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And you have every right to discuss it. That said, there are numerous people in this thread who are legitimately 'losing their minds' over the words of a single man whom we all know spouts a bit of nonsense here and there. I'm not above getting on a man's case, and I've never professed as much, but when it comes to sports, I guess I'm of the mind that it's only a game. I suppose I can't appreciate what soccer/football might mean in the UK, Brazil, or Europe, but I think it a bit much to claim that knocking football is worse than hate speech.
> 
> Not that I consider Dana's bashing of Loretta Hunt hate speech to begin with. I'm not the most PC person in the world myself, lol.


Yeah, I was just differentiating between those of us who just take what he said as idiocy and explain why, and those who completely overreact. I have no issue with Dana, he spouts crap regularly, I'll like him regardless.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

........................................................................................................................................................................................................

.....I guess I'll just say it.......soccer sucks, any pansy can kick a ball.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Your initial post didn't appear to have anything to do with PR. It appeared to read, 'bashing a sport is worse than bashing homosexuals,' and I read it in a general context, as it appeared. If you meant it in a manner pertaining only to MMA followers, then that might be a different story. But if you meant it in general, as it reads, then I simply cannot agree that saying soccer is the least talented sport somehow outdoes calling someone a ******.
> 
> I tend to believe that both of Dana's comments (the football and the ****** comments) were and are being greatly overblown, but there's little doubt in my mind that the latter was worse than the former. Attacking one's sexual orientation is something more than attacking one's sport of choice.


I wasn't speaking in general terms at all, you just misunderstood me or perhaps I didnt articulate it well. I was talking specifically in terms of business and PR when I was speaking to soojooko. Business/marketing/PR is my game so its what Im thinking about 99% of the time. The respect I have lost is that previously I saw Dana's PR as pretty exceptional - obviously bashing gays is not a good thing in general but MMA fans and fighters are not exactly soft in the main and thus I dont think its a bad PR strategy at all depsite its general distastefulness. The way he spoke about soccer is just terrible PR/marketing and I can only see negative impact from such a comment.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> My bad. I admit I know better, lol.


It's all good mate


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

easily the most entertaining and informative (about you) thread on the forum.

You soccer fans are a sensitive bunch.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

oldfan said:


> You soccer fans are a sensitive bunch.


Haha, I have a feeling this would really piss a soccer diehard off, but as a person with opinions I think Dana should stick to topics he has knowledge on to avoid sounding like an ignorant fool.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not sure about Dana's comment.

But it defiantly doesn't take great acting. Some of those dives are pathetic/hilarious.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> easily the most entertaining and informative (about you) thread on the forum.
> 
> You soccer fans are a sensitive bunch.


[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESWh1sDhcrs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESWh1sDhcrs[/url]

Sensitive bunch indeed!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> easily the most entertaining and informative (about you) thread on the forum.
> 
> You soccer fans are a sensitive bunch.


That GIF is priceless.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ya... Such DIVERS!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Funny how every week Ronaldo and Messi earn more then what the UFC pays their fighters in total for a full event. Even some of the worst first team players in premier league earn weekly what most of the ufc fighters get for 1 fight.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Soccer but I wouldn't say it doesn't take skill. Sure anybody can kick a ball but really just about anybody could do any sport. What matters is how well you can do it. Saying a low score with a big net shows that they aren't skilled is like saying MMA takes no skill because one of its biggest stars had a record of 19-11 (Randy Couture), but I'm sure Dana doesn't think that. Plus maybe kicking a ball well isn't as easy as it looks and maybe Soccer goalies are just really good at what they do.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

I have to repeat. I want to see video footage of Dana White attempting to do 10 kick ups in a row and then repeat his initial statement. I want it all on camera, purely for my own personal amusement.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Funny how every week Ronaldo and Messi earn more then what the UFC pays their fighters in total for a full event. Even some of the worst first team players in premier league earn weekly what most of the ufc fighters get for 1 fight.


It's not that much.

Ok, so some of these feckers get £250000 a week.. but look how expensive their basic needs are:

Tax?

£125000 left

Whoring, debauchery and generally dumb expensive shit?

£50000 left

Wife?

£4.50 left till next week


See how hard it is for these guys? Every week is hand to mouth.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Funny how every week Ronaldo and Messi earn more then what the UFC pays their fighters in total for a full event. Even some of the worst first team players in premier league earn weekly what most of the ufc fighters get for 1 fight.


Lol thats not including their massive endorsement deals with Nike/Adidas and other companies.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dana meet Lionel Messi one of the most talented sportsmen in the history of the world...


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

The funny thing about all this is, Dana is probably just annoyed after realising that his predictions of MMA being the biggest sport in the world were stupid.

The notion is just silly. In England alone there are 4 mainstream leagues each with over 20 teams. Each team plays each other twice in their respective league, and there are multiple knockout competitions happening simultaneously. Every Saturday there's dozens upon dozens of games happening all over the country, with probably close to 1 million fans attending, let alone the millions watching the games being shown on TV. That's not to mention all hundreds of other leagues that cater for everyone down to your fat beer guzzlers who play for a pub team on a Sunday morning. There's leagues for every age group too, it's a never ending list and is ingrained into every day life.

And it's happening all over the world. I think the sooner he accepts football is lightyears ahead of most other sports, the sooner he can quit saying mindless stuff just because he doesn't like being anything but no.1

:thumb02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Lol thats not including their massive endorsement deals with Nike/Adidas and other companies.


I recently read that Messi makes 33 million USD a year including all of his endorsements.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Y'all got trolled.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

What an idiot


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

In every interview I have seen from Dana- I have always thought he was a little light in the intelligence department. Sort of the guy you expect to be chucking boxes at IPS who lucked into the big job. After reading this- I realize he is a complete moron. I guess to him unless you're drawing blood from your opponent- you aren't skilled. Idiot.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Dana ''Chael Sonnen' White


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Zenhalo said:


> In every interview I have seen from Dana- I have always thought he was a little light in the intelligence department. Sort of the guy you expect to be chucking boxes at IPS who lucked into the big job. After reading this- I realize he is a complete moron. I guess to him unless you're drawing blood from your opponent- you aren't skilled. Idiot.


I wish I could be an idiot like him and know when to go all in on something at bottom and help design to take it to crazy heights and $$$.

Like Rusko said, ya'll got trolled. It is no wonder so many people buy into pumped up challengers like Brock, Carwin, Forrest or Franklin...and so on. You all get fooled each time.

He promotes his brand and doesn't mind talking shit in the process. 

He obviously is a brilliant promoter to get such a reaction out of so many of you.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I for one kinda agree with White on the soccer thing, and where I live, it's the national sport.

too many players cheat or make believe, or just act like plain pussies on soccer. when they don't just pretend to play.

there are a few real soccer athletes that I can respect, but only a few.

the net argument and the 3yo argument are plain BS tho. But yea, soccer kinda sucks


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

its just wrong isnt it

one of the hardest sports to master


pretty disappointing comments, but even aside from that its just incorrect - really narrow minded, like as much as racism. just dumb and wrong


i see that most ppl are just injecting a level of ignorance or understanding into their posts, there have been some great posts by football(soccer) and non-football fans. and a bunch of posts that are ignorant grandstanding and being devils advocate

im one of the few ppl i know whos fav sport is football and next favourite is mma, and has been a long time

i dont understand alot of sports so i try to comment to the level that i do rather than just throwing out a provocative opinion

surely you dont need to bring your ego to a forum

anyway ive lost respect for dana and his comments were ill-informed and the world keeps turning


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

what are you talking about Dana 

it takes allot of acting talent to fake those injuries.

Seriously though it does take a lot of skill to play soccer and you have to be in good shape. I wouldn't call it the least-Talented sport.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

JWP said:


> its just wrong isnt it
> 
> one of the hardest sports to master
> 
> ...


So now Danas comments are being compared to racism?

Man... some people need to wake up. Its a *sport* for gods sake!

Who gives a shit what Dana thinks about any sport other then MMA? Its completely irrelevant.

And considering NONE of us have actually seen the video, I would say most of those taking offence are being a little narrow minded. For all we know, Dana said it all with a big grin on his face.

I, as a sports fan who enjoys banter, have no problem with Dana trolling the soccer community. Nobody else seems to want to. I quite enjoyed his comments!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> So now Danas comments are being compared to racism?
> 
> Man... some people need to wake up. Its a *sport* for gods sake!
> 
> ...



some of his comments were as ignorant as racism

if the head of soccer over here said mma was human cock-fighting with no skill i would lose ALL respect for him and would agree that those comments were as ignorant as racism

to quote some previous tuf member 'its a sad day for humans'. im over it tho hey, unfortunate but pretty inconsequential

if the comments were incorrect or fecitious i take back my statements


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

JWP said:


> some of his comments were as ignorant as racism
> 
> if the head of soccer over here said mma was human cock-fighting with no skill i would lose ALL respect for him and would agree that those comments were as ignorant as racism
> 
> ...


Never in a million years will I consider trashing a sport as ignorant as racism. Racism causes very real damage to society. Insulting soccer does nothing except get a few panties twisted.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Never in a million years will I consider trashing a sport as ignorant as racism. Racism causes very real damage to society. Insulting soccer does nothing except get a few panties twisted.


im not talking about 'trashing a sport' mate, im talking about the ignorance of certain comments. coz i know if dana had played a game and tried to score a goal he wouldnt say such things

the level of ignorance doesnt necessarily translate to the repercussions it has on society

of course racism is more damaging than someone making an incorrect statement. it doesnt make the level of ignorance to the subject any different

semantics tho, said my piece, all good


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

JWP said:


> im not talking about 'trashing a sport' mate, im talking about the ignorance of certain comments. coz i know if dana had played a game and tried to score a goal he wouldnt say such things
> 
> the level of ignorance doesnt necessarily translate to the repercussions it has on society
> 
> ...


If you saw a video and it looked like Dana was being light hearted, would that make a difference to your opinion?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Who cares?

People are allowed an opinion on a sport. if Dana doesnt like Football (soccer) then so what? Obviously it is a pretty ignorant opinion if he believes it takes no talent but I could say the exact same about cricket, or Baseball, or bowling, or rugby.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Who cares?
> 
> People are allowed an opinion on a sport. if Dana doesnt like Football (soccer) then so what? Obviously it is a pretty ignorant opinion if he believes it takes no talent but I could say the exact same about cricket, or Baseball, or bowling, or rugby.


Exactly. All sports look stupid and easy when you don't like them.






EDIT.
Apart from MMA, of course.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Exactly. All sports look stupid and easy when you don't like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft! MMA is easy. It's just people punching each other in the face. No Talent Required! I could totally win the UFC belt if I got a chance to land a good punch on Anderson Silva.

:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

...and still the most entertaining thread on the forum...

It seems to me that some of the people with their panties the most twisted over this, you know the ones throwing the “I” word (ignorance) at dana, are some of the very same people who. although they have never been hunting in their life, jump at the chance to share their ignorant opinion every time the sport is mentioned.

Just something I noticed.

Now please continue your passionate discussion of grown men kicking a ball.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ...and still the most entertaining thread on the forum...
> 
> It seems to me that some of the people with their panties the most twisted over this, you know the ones throwing the “I” word (ignorance) at dana, are some of the very same people who. although they have never been hunting in their life, jump at the chance to share their ignorant opinion every time the sport is mentioned.
> 
> ...


Hunting is not a sport. Hunting is a way to keep from starving. While I'm at it, swimming is not a sport. Swimming is a way to keep from drowning. If swimming is a sport then breathing might as well be an Olympic discipline. What else? Ice-skating is not a sport, it's a way to move on ice. Same goes for skiing, snowboarding, cycling and so forth. Boxing, kickboxing, muay-thai aren't sports, they're ways to beat the crap out of someone. And running certainly ain't no sport, running is a way to keep from dying because there's a hunter with a rifle sitting in that bush wanting to eat you.

And yes, this thread is kind of amusing once you've gotten over your anger.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think you have to try hunting to know you won't like taking the life of an animal. That's a fair bit different than having never played soccer. I accidentally ran over a squirrel once and grieved for a week... somehow, I imagine shooting a full grown deer, etc. would be much worse. 

Let the hunting thing go, Old Fan. Just let it go. Hunters are scum and there's no escaping it


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think you actually have to try soccer to know that kicking that ball into that huge goal requires very little talent.

Maybe that's why it's so popular in the rest of the world... anybody can do it.

Americans prefer a challenge


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd like to see your old ass run up and down a massive field for two hours


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

and I'd like to see your young ass try to catch me :hug:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This thread is the best thread ever!!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

oldfan said:


> and I'd like to see your young ass try to catch me :hug:


lmao, I don't even know what to say.. :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Now please continue your passionate discussion of grown men kicking a ball.


I would much rather passionately discuss grown men in shoulder-pads and tight pants playing catch with an egg.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, its not as athletic as mixed martial arts but least talented sport on earth, really? If you watch Leo Messi or Christiano Ronaldo play, its like christmas for me. Its one of the few games where I actually know the rules and they are logical. I find his statemend bullshit. And Im not a soccer fan.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Wow, alot of opinions. I'd just like to say Dana comments were pretty bold and not that clever or well thought out. I think they were borne out of the fact that day he was feeling particulary arrogant and he got a little ahead of himself. Least talented sport in the world? Not quite, played it all my life. Leo Messi has more talent in his scrotum then most MMA fighters, rugby players, pretty much any athelete. But thats just Messi. Pure and utter genius, someone I privately doubt is actually human. 

But I'm not going to bash any other sport or get into an argument with people about which sport is the best and all that crap. I have respect for all atheletes and sports men and women because at the top level, 99% of the sports require a hell of a lot of skill. Pretty much any sport. To compare two completely different sports such as football and the American version is completly illogical. The skills and athleticism require for each sport is entirely different. 

Danas comments only annoyed me because of they way he said what he said. He could of just said 'I'm not a fan', instead of bashing a sport with the world largest following and one of the richest histories in all sports. This is genuinely the only time Dana has legitmiately anooyed me.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Americans prefer a challenge


Is that what they call shooting an animal that has no way of defending itself...?

:wink03:


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

The cool thing about Dana's job and also the reason he fits into it so well is that MMA is a sport where all involved (athletes, fans, promoters, etc.) enjoy when someone states their opinion without holding back. We may or may not agree with it but we sure like to jump in on the action. Most other sports need to excercise a certain amount of diplomacy but the raw testosterone-filled MMA arena likes pure, no-holds-barred. opinionated comments. Amen to that!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Jesus... are people still bitching about this? He doesn't like or respect that sacred art of kicking a ball around. Get over it. Some of you are talking like he insulted your religion.

For the record the only sports I watch are combat sports. So this isn't just an American ignorance thing for me. I just have no interest in team sports what so ever.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Im not a Soccer fan. I dont even like Soccer and think it is boring. 

I do however realize the the game not only requires you to be a well conditioned top athlete, but also that the game does take a high level of skill. Has he even tried dribbling a soccer ball?

The one thing I will say bad about Soccer is the flopping thing is pathetic.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

This thread is great. A perfect mixture of angry posters, ignorant posters and part-time comedians. Ariel or should ask Dana next chance he gets to expand on his points about soccer, that way we could get some new juicy quotes to rip apart.



deadmanshand said:


> Jesus... are people still bitching about this? He doesn't like or respect that sacred art of kicking a ball around. Get over it. Some of you are talking like he insulted your religion.


Well, for millions and millions of people in South America and Europe, that's exactly what he did.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

How can any sane human being support stuff like this?

Matt Hughes is scum. Hunting for pleasure, instead of for survival is just morally wrong. Some one ought to put a bullet through Matt Hughes' temple.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MaleHairdresser said:


> How can any sane human being support stuff like this?
> 
> Matt Hughes is scum. Hunting for pleasure, instead of for survival is just morally wrong. Some one ought to put a bullet through Matt Hughes' temple.



ahahaha ignorance rears it's ugly head once again.:happy01: (we need a troll icon)

watch this if you have the attention span. You might learn something


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> How can any sane human being support stuff like this?
> 
> Matt Hughes is scum. Hunting for pleasure, instead of for survival is just morally wrong. Some one ought to put a bullet through Matt Hughes' temple.


There is much more skill to hunting then you think. Its not like he just walked up to the animal and shot the cat oint blank.

You should turn in your PETA card.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

oldfan said:


> ahahaha ignorance rears it's ugly head once again.:happy01: (we need a troll icon)
> 
> watch this if you have the attention span. You might learn something


The two people in that video said that they hunt for food and that they don't eat from the supermarket, so technically, they are hunting to survive (that's if what they say is true....)

Matt Hughes is a world mma champion who is most likely living the life of Riley. If he is hunting that wild cat for food, then why is he posting up a picture holding the dead animal with a smile on his face, as if it is some sort of trophy? Do wild cats taste delicious too?

Decades and decades ago, do you think that us humans who hunted wildlife for food would celebrate about it take pictures of the hunted animals (if they had the technology.....)? Hell no. They are hunting to get by each day and to survive.

I'm an animal lover and seeing Matt Hughes gloating by posting pictures of beautiful cats like that, just lying there lifeless makes me sick to my stomach. Why would any one want to harm such a beautiful creature purely for fun? It's disturbing.



ASKREN4WIN said:


> There is much more skill to hunting then you think. Its not like he just walked up to the animal and shot the cat oint blank.
> 
> You should turn in your PETA card.


Where did I ever mention any thing about skill? I'm talking about morales. Clearly, killing such beautiful wildlife for fun and for competition means nothing to you though, because at the end of the day, IT'S SKILFULL! :thumbsup:

Now, come to think of it, lets just get rid of the octagon rules and have the two athletes fight to the death. After all, it's skill full, right?!


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Where did I ever mention any thing about skill? I'm talking about morales. Clearly, killing such beautiful wildlife for fun and for competition means nothing to you though, because at the end of the day, IT'S SKILFULL! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now, come to think of it, lets just get rid of the octagon rules and have the two athletes fight to the death. After all, it's skill full, right?!


My point was it is not like the animal does not have a chance. It probobly took Matt many hours to get that kill.

And because it does not match your moral beleifs it is wrong? I'm not a hunter, but I do not see a problem with people engaging in the activity as long as they are doing it LEGALLY?


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> My point was it is not like the animal does not have a chance. It probobly took Matt many hours to get that kill.
> 
> And because it does not match your moral beleifs it is wrong? I'm not a hunter, but I do not see a problem with people engaging in the activity as long as they are doing it LEGALLY?


I couldn't care less if it took Matt Hughes one whole week to hunt that animal, I don't agree with it and think he is a piece of shit for hunting such a beautiful creature for his personal satisfaction.

Not so long ago, slavery was legal and was considered the norm. Just because it's legal and the government accepts it doesn't change my opinion on the matter.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> I couldn't care less if it took Matt Hughes one whole week to hunt that animal, I don't agree with it and think he is a piece of shit for hunting such a beautiful creature for his personal satisfaction.
> 
> Not so long ago, slavery was legal and was considered the norm. Just because it's legal and the government accepts it doesn't change my opinion on the matter.


Well then you will just have to be disgusted then because its not going away. Maybe you and your PETA friends can have a rally outside of Hughes house. 

But be careful because Im sure he has a lot of guns


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Well then you will just have to be disgusted then because its not going away. Maybe you and your PETA friends can have a rally outside of Hughes house.
> 
> But be careful because Im sure he has a lot of guns


Seeing the picture of Hughes holding up that dead cat, does that not evoke any kind of emotion from you what so ever? I'm curious. Human begins are fascinating.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Seeing the picture of Hughes holding up that dead cat, does that not evoke any kind of emotion from you what so ever? I'm curious. Human begins are fascinating.


Meh, not enough to call Hughes scum. Personally I would not hunt that animal, but I also respect hunting as a sport and know that it is used for things such as population control so the area does not become over run with certain animals.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Meh, not enough to call Hughes scum. Personally I would not hunt that animal, but I also respect hunting as a sport and know that it is used for things such as population control so the area does not become over run with certain animals.


nice excuse to use when killing living animals to satisfy one's sadistic and narcissistic urges. Matt Hughes is a textbook narcissist that loves to control and humiliate other living things, he is a scumbag through and through and I don't know how anyone can defend the guy. Look at me, I just killed a cat with a gun. BJ Penn knocking him out was one of the sweetest things to watch. I fully support the right to hunt animals if you are doing it for a purpose, but Matt Hughes was doing it to inflate his ego.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The derailment is strong in this thread.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

rabakill said:


> nice excuse to use when killing living animals to satisfy one's sadistic and narcissistic urges. Matt Hughes is a textbook narcissist that loves to control and humiliate other living things, he is a scumbag through and through and I don't know how anyone can defend the guy. Look at me, I just killed a cat with a gun. BJ Penn knocking him out was one of the sweetest things to watch. I fully support the right to hunt animals if you are doing it for a purpose, but Matt Hughes was doing it to inflate his ego.


So basically you are saying hunting is ok unless you are Matt Hughes? :confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Back on topic please. 1 more post that has anything to do with anything other than the topic at hand and this thread will be closed.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

My bad. 

Anyway. Its hard enough to master a sport with your hands, so to do it with your feet has to take a lot of talent. This is just Dana being the occasional windbag he is.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> My bad.
> 
> Anyway. Its hard enough to master a sport with your hands, so to do it with your feet has to take a lot of talent. This is just Dana being the occasional windbag he is.


Agreed. It's Dana being Dana; saying things to get tongues wagging.

And IMO, The only thing funnier that his comments is the clown shoes all the soccer-lovers are wearing by responding the way they are in this thread.

Good stuff. :thumb02:

.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> So basically you are saying hunting is ok unless you are Matt Hughes? :confused02:


yeah that's exactly what I said, glad you passed 3rd grade reading comprehension


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

> HitOrGetHit Back on topic please. 1 more post that has anything to do with anything other than the topic at hand and this thread will be closed.





rabakill said:


> yeah that's exactly what I said, glad you passed 3rd grade reading comprehension


In the words of the inestimable Scooby Doo: "Ruh Roh!"

.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I have one question for Dana.

How could a sport that is so popular, so large in nearly every country in the world, be extremely competitive with many outstanding teams, be the least talented sport on earth?

He's clearly just jealous. He envies the money and popularity that soccer attracts from so many different cultures and ethnic groups and wants his own sport to be comparable to it. Well, good luck Dana, you have quite a long way to go.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*!*

One word Dana
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

MESSI.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Sterl said:


> I have one question for Dana.
> 
> How could a sport that is so popular, so large in nearly every country in the world, be extremely competitive with many outstanding teams, be the least talented sport on earth?
> 
> He's clearly just jealous. He envies the money and popularity that soccer attracts from so many different cultures and ethnic groups and wants his own sport to be comparable to it. Well, good luck Dana, you have quite a long way to go.


it's because it's like golf or baseball, games that don't often have the instant gratification of hockey, football (american), boxing or mma. To appreciate soccer you have to have patience or have played it for a while, I absolutely hate soccer, hate playing it, hate watching it, but I can completely understand the skill and dedication it takes for the pros. I understand what Dana's saying, it's just ignorant and shortsighted.


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Mar 26, 2012)

typical.... a American who doesn't like football (I mean the one where the actully play with there feet)
But everyone is entitled to there opinion. But I always am flabbergasted that Americans find football boring. 
Boring? Really? Has Dana ever watched American Football or Baseball? It's like watching paint dry! I do love basketball though. 

Sorry back to topic, the statements made by Dana are stupid and provocative. Football is the global juggernaut of sports nothing comes close. And the allegation that no skill or talent is involt is just to stupid to comment.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not a fan of any so-called sport that pays grown men obscene amounts of money to play children's games with a child's ball. that includes all of the american versions. it's stupid to pay those idiots that kind of money and I won't be a part of it.

I can see where soccer has it's skills. I mean, there's running, there's kicking...........there's probably another one too.

I'm pretty sure that soccer is so big around the world because it's so cheap (just get a ball or a can or a goats head), it's simple (any moron can understand "kick the ball in that direction') and it's easy (said moron can indeed kick the ball). Perfect for most of the world.


observe the talent


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I'm not a fan of any so-called sport that pays grown men obscene amounts of money to play children's games with a child's ball. that includes all of the american versions. it's stupid to pay those idiots that kind of money and I won't be a part of it.
> 
> I can see where soccer has it's skills. I mean, there's running, there's kicking...........there's probably another one too.
> 
> ...


I love the sheer hypocrisy of your posts and how you completely contradict yourself.

You bash and try to ridicule me for apparently having an ignorant opinion on hunting for pleasure and then make an ignorant opinion on football whilst sticking your nose up to all of the passionate footy fans who were angered by Dana's comments.

Keep up the good work champ.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll bet even you can kick a ball:laugh:


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I'll bet even you can kick a ball:laugh:


What does this even mean?

Shall we try to ridicule 100 meter olympic sprinters like Usain Bolt whilst we're at it? After all, I bet even you could run 100 meters. 

But I bet you couldn't run 100 meters in under 10 seconds or bend it like Beckham, could ya?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Keep the conversations civil guys.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I personally don't like soccer. I think it's boring as hell and I would sooner shoot myself than watch an entire soccer game. I would never call them not talented though. That sport does take a lot of talent and if it's so easy Dana should go show them how easy it is. I have 100$ Dana wouldn't have the cardio to last 10 minutes running up field and back.

Oh yeah...

This also reminded me of another ignorant comment I heard once. How did it go? Oh, here it is.

"I don't get a so-called sport in which you can have a 6-2 record and be called a world champion."

At least he even went on to say this:

"I just don't appreciate the finer points of MMA.""

-Larry Merchant.

Congratulations Dana. You've just sunk to that level. Even Merchant realizes that there is more than he can appreciate. You obviously can't. I love Dana 98% of the time. Not in this case.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm not a fan of any so-called sport that pays grown men obscene amounts of money to play children's games with a child's ball. that includes all of the american versions. it's stupid to pay those idiots that kind of money and I won't be a part of it.
> 
> I can see where soccer has it's skills. I mean, there's running, there's kicking...........there's probably another one too.
> 
> ...


Dana? Is that you?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I was awarded a GI Joe for every goal I scored in soccer as a young lad of 7 or 8. I was either one of the three guys that hung around to defend the goal or played goalie but I did earn one GI Joe


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a question.

When a poster misspells the insults he leaves in a neg rep, would you categorize that as ignorant or stupid?

would you report them so they can be infracted for the insult or just laugh? :laugh:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Depends on the poster:thumb02:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

keep it on topic boys ...actually scratch that..this thread as run its course almost everyone has posted their views on the subject


----------

